
GeistMap – A personal knowledge network for taking notes and mapping concepts - JDW1023
https://github.com/bryanph/GeistMap
======
memexy
Looks pretty good. Does it allow code execution and graph traversal in
arbitrary ways or is it just restricted to static links based on documents?
More concretely, can I have dynamic nodes in the graph that can perform
arbitrary computation as documents are added and removed.

Edit: Looked into it and doesn't seem like it. But interesting system
nonetheless.

